# (Urgent) 485 Visa Subclass



## jOMNI (May 26, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have an urgent matter which I require your assistance.

I am currently on the 485 visa subclass which is due to expire in a month's time. 
I have 70 points and have since been in the application for the 189 visa subclass - Accountant since September 2017. 

My dilemma at the moment is: I have been advised by a 'consultant' on DIBP that I am eligible to re-apply for the 485 visa subclass while the application for my 189 is in process. Can I actually re-apply for 485 visa subclass ONCE again?

Further to that, say if I can't apply for the 485, what are my options... 
Additionally, can I apply for a Bridging visa whilst staying in Australia and wait an 'eventual' invitation for the 189.

What are my best options?

I will be consulting a migration agent tomorrow as soon as possible. I understand that it is a bit last minute but any assistance would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mklam90 (Apr 20, 2017)

Whatever the 'consultant' said is clearly misleading. You cannot simply re-apply another 485 visa because your current one is about to expire. Until you get an invitation for 189 and lodge your application, only then you'll get a bridging visa. I think the backlog for 70 pointers for Accountant is all the way back to Oct/Nov 2016. In the mean time I'd suggest either apply for a 3-month visitor visa or apply a student visa. Try and increase your point to at least 75, otherwise the wait will be 1+ year at 70.


----------



## jOMNI (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for your prompt response mklam90!

Just trying to grasp the situation, I would either have to apply for a visitor visa and wait till I get the invitation OR I'd try to apply for a student visa and continuing studying?

For me to increase my points to 75, I'd have to wait until February 2019. If that's the case, it'd make more sense for me to apply for a student visa and do a professional year, yes?

Thanks again!


----------



## mklam90 (Apr 20, 2017)

jOMNI said:


> Thanks for your prompt response mklam90!
> 
> Just trying to grasp the situation, I would either have to apply for a visitor visa and wait till I get the invitation OR I'd try to apply for a student visa and continuing studying?
> 
> ...


I don't think you can do Professional Year while you're on a student visa. You can only do Professional Year while you're on your TR (485), and that your TR still has at least 12 months left. Not sure what your point break down is, but if P.Y is not an option, try PTE and NAATI.

Keep in mind that if you were to apply for a student visa, you'd need to pay school fee and actually attend classes.


----------



## jOMNI (May 26, 2016)

At the moment, my points are as of the following:
- 18-24 y.o (25p)
- superior english (20p)
- 1-2 years skill employment (5)
- bachelors (15 points)
- australian study requirement (5)
Total: 70 points

FYI, I have been in Australia since 2015..

The next time I will actually accrue more points will be February 2019, when I hit 25.

My options as of this moment is 1. get my employer to sponsor me under 457 or 2. study for a masters and proceed to wait till I have attained 75 points.

Couldn't get through any migration lawyer today due to them being away. Would you have any good contacts for me?


----------



## mklam90 (Apr 20, 2017)

jOMNI said:


> At the moment, my points are as of the following:
> - 18-24 y.o (25p)
> - superior english (20p)
> - 1-2 years skill employment (5)
> ...


I used S&W Consulting Group, they are pretty good. I guess consult with a migration agent/lawyer to see which of the 2 options is more viable. Best of luck to you!


----------



## abhibhattacharya (Dec 21, 2017)

*Post study work right- Subclass 485*

Hi,

I am planning to do a masters course for 2 years from Australia. I have been advised that students get a "Post study Work Right" under Subclass 485 post a 2 yr course. Are there any issues in getting this work right and how difficult is it to move towards getting a PR after studies?
Also, can you help me with an idea on how students manage their living expenses in Australia, I am looking to go to Melbourne. I have heard varying stories ranging from very positive to quite depressing, just wanted to know is it that hard to survive as a student.
Will really appreciate your inputs

Abhishek


----------



## Joulien (Feb 8, 2018)

Jomni, we are in the same situation. Do you have anyone processing your visa at the moment? I consulted a lawyer which he advised me to take master’s degree but it is expensive for me. My 485 visa is expiring this month and I am book for pte exam next week. I have already acquired 65 points non-prorata (nurse). Pls let le know what actions you will take since we have the same situation. Thanks


----------



## Huggies7 (Oct 17, 2018)

mklam90 said:


> Whatever the 'consultant' said is clearly misleading. You cannot simply re-apply another 485 visa because your current one is about to expire. Until you get an invitation for 189 and lodge your application, only then you'll get a bridging visa. I think the backlog for 70 pointers for Accountant is all the way back to Oct/Nov 2016. In the mean time I'd suggest either apply for a 3-month visitor visa or apply a student visa. Try and increase your point to at least 75, otherwise the wait will be 1+ year at 70.


Hi, mklam90

I am in a similar situation; with my 485 visa expiring in 2 weeks. I lodged my EOI on 1 Sept 2018 and hope to get an invite on 11 Nov 2018. 

My question is: Is it possible to apply for a 3-month visitor visa before 485 expires to extend my stay at least until Dec/Jan invitation rounds?

Your advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Huggies7 said:


> Hi, mklam90
> 
> I am in a similar situation; with my 485 visa expiring in 2 weeks. I lodged my EOI on 1 Sept 2018 and hope to get an invite on 11 Nov 2018.
> 
> ...


The same with me, my 485 is expiring in 3 weeks. So nervous.

I am working full time and if i apply for visitor visa, my work condition will change too

Any advice, guys.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Huggies7 said:


> Hi, mklam90
> 
> I am in a similar situation; with my 485 visa expiring in 2 weeks. I lodged my EOI on 1 Sept 2018 and hope to get an invite on 11 Nov 2018.
> 
> ...


Definitely possible - that would likely been what I would have done, so as to get a Bridging Visa A after eventually lodging the application. 

Hope you get the invite this weekend!



SAMYBOY said:


> The same with me, my 485 is expiring in 3 weeks. So nervous.
> 
> I am working full time and if i apply for visitor visa, my work condition will change too
> 
> Any advice, guys.


When are you expecting an invite? 

Can you take unpaid leave / leave of some sort between your 485 visa expiry and potential invitation? 

If yes, then you can apply for a visitor visa in the meantime - although your Bridging Visa A if you get it, will only be active (with work rights) after your visitor visa ends.

Even if getting a visitor visa means you have to stop working, I would do it (cause anyway in 3 weeks you would have to go offshore otherwise) - that way you can stay onshore, get a Bridging Visa A and look for a job immediately after it becomes active.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Definitely possible - that would likely been what I would have done, so as to get a Bridging Visa A after eventually lodging the application.
> 
> Hope you get the invite this weekend!
> 
> ...



I am expecting an invite this round (if nothing changes with the current trend).

If i do not receive invitation this round, i can try to talk to my employer if i can take unpaid leave.

So my question is if i have 3 months visitor visa meaning i cannot work for 3 months and what happen if i got invited within this 3 months, will my work rights go back to normal after the 3 months? because from i have heard is that my conditions will follow the last visa i am holding before bridging visa.

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SAMYBOY said:


> I am expecting an invite this round (if nothing changes with the current trend).
> 
> If i do not receive invitation this round, i can try to talk to my employer if i can take unpaid leave.
> 
> ...


Yeah there isn't any consensus on the forum that I have seen regarding what kind of working rights your Bridging Visa A will have.

Some say it follows the condition of your last substantive visa, some say since you are applying for a permanent visa it will have full working rights. Probably worth checking with a MARA agent


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yeah there isn't any consensus on the forum that I have seen regarding what kind of working rights your Bridging Visa A will have.
> 
> Some say it follows the condition of your last substantive visa, some say since you are applying for a permanent visa it will have full working rights. Probably worth checking with a MARA agent


Thank you so much for your reply anyway.


----------

